# probably pregnant but not sure...



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

so I'm pretty sure my girl Maple is pregnant...
I'm just worried because she has been pregnant before but all she had was 3 dead babies :'( :'( :'(
do you think that it will work out fine this time??? and is it normal when they are pregnant that they don't really move around much and they aren't really ready to be held all the time like they usually are??
so if you guys could give me some of your opinions or facts that you know that would be great.


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Before people jump on you, I'm going to say this: You should never ever let your boy out with your girls. If you want him to be able to play with the girls you should look into either getting him neutered or your girls spayed. It takes only a blink of an eye for a male to get his groove on, so no matter how carefully you watch them you're playing with fire. 

How old is Maple? If she's too young or too old it increases the chance of complications, which can be fatal for both the mom and pups.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Why have you been letting a male and female be together? Either neuter the male or spay the female. Alternatively get the male another male friend; and the female another female buddy.

There are far too many people lately on this forum putting their rats lives at risk. Do not breed your rats. Leave this to experienced breeders that know the history of many generations back.


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't let them play together anymore and I usually never let them play together before this.
Maple is one years old she pretty much just turned 1. like 2 months ago.
Elvis, the one that mated with her is getting a buddy in about a week at the most.
and the female has a buddy her name is Clover.


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

Wait before you get Elvis a friend and see if Maple has a litter. Then you can keep 1 or 2 of the babies to be his companions and you will have a few less to rehome.


----------

